# Frozen Emulsion, what to do?



## buddhafish (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey guys!! So I received a call from Lawsone Screen Products, informing me that My emulsion may very well freeze in transit, and asked if I still wanted it. I ordered Qx-1 SBQ Dual Cure emulsion. I said yes, and went ahead and ordered it. I feel like my options are limited at this point; I have no local screen printing suppliers, other than this art store that carries Speedball products. If the emulsion does freeze, is it ruined? Or can it be defrosted? (silly question i know, but i really do not know). What does everybody else do in this case? Do you plan ahead for the winter months, and try to have a supply that will outlast the winter? Thank you guys for all your responses!!
bart


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

I believe that once it freezes, it's done. At least ours has a warning on the side stating such. There has to be a local supplier that you can't find or something. I have several here, within walking distance actually. And I'm not even really in Atlanta. I don't even know how many are inside the city limits.

Check with an ink supplier, or a place where you buy other supplies. Maybe you will have to try another brand of emulsion.


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

It doesn't get cold down here very often (GA), but I left my emulsion in the dark room last week and there were a couple of days and nights that it got done into the teens. Luckily it stayed warm enough to not freeze. I don't have heat in there because most of the year is above 60.

If the package is in a UPS or FedEx truck, it is warmer in there than outside and it shouldn't be in there long enough to freeze. It shouldn't freeze in the sorting process (that is all inside). So the only way it could freeze is if they leave it outside.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

I live in Alabama and actually had some Ulano go bad last week. I keep it in my darkroom also but it gets pretty cold in there. I had some screens already coated as well and they would not expose, just kept washing out. Called my supplier and sure enough....throw it out was their suggestion. She said some emulsion suppliers suggest you stock up in October or so before it starts getting cold.....I'm glad I live where it's warmer!


----------

